# Smoking a fully cooked ham?



## cthomp

Ends up this is what my wife wants this weekend.  I wanted a pork tenderloin but in the end I just want to smoke something.

So a ham it is.  The directions say to heat it in the oven at 325 for 20mins a pound.  

So smoker would it be 30 mins a pound at 225?

Should I smoke it in a tray or just on the rack?  

I'm gonna make some red eye gravy with this as well.  

Should I add any additional seasoning?  Injections?  Rubs? Glazes?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 13spicerub

definitely score it to get some smoke penetration.  Otherwise your pretty much just heating it up.  I wouldn't be too worried about keeping the temp so low considering its already cooked.  I'd rub it, but thats me and i put rub on everything.  Put some on my breakfast sandwich this morning.  it was fantastic.


----------



## gooose53

Don't think your going to get any red eye gravy from an already cooked ham, but then again I'm willing to learn something new.  Sounds like you have a plan....happy smoking!!


----------



## ronp

You could score and apply a honey glaze. If the ham is a cheaper one there should be some excess liquid to catch. I used to do that with the cheap Cooks brand on sale, and put a pan of scalloped potatoes to catch the drippings, yum.

Good luck!


----------



## capt dan

Its already brined  and smoked. I doubt your  gonna add much more than a warm-up, and if your not  carefull, you'll dry it out. Go with the loin, have the wife stick the ham in the oven. IMO, you can glaze, score, rub whatever. Its already cooked, Its not gonna take on much more flavor, and definately not any more smoke.


----------



## minn.bill

yould all be surprised at how much extra flaver you can add to an already cooked or smoked ham. but i wouldnt worry about keeping the temp down .actually  i get the smoker as hot as poss. and get a good black char going.ive glazed em with honey and brown sugar ,ive left em alone and just smoked em.the best is on the grill with charcole and wood mix.look up some of my old post's iwont a ham in the oven .just my 2cents ,Bill


----------



## walking dude

what bill said........i do em all the time............and YES it adds smoke to the last 4 i have done...............any lil bit helps...........spritz em well, and they won't dry out............heck i have even done the FORMED hams.....with solution added........try it one time........if it don't taste well, or have added smoke flavor, send it to me, and "I" will get rid of it..........hahaha


----------



## bbq bubba

Double smoked hams ROCK!!! 





By imn88fan





By imn88fan


----------



## goat

That sure looks good Bubba.  I usually put some mustard on them and then a rub.  Smoke at 250* until heated thru.  They will take on a lot of smoke and flavor IMHO.


----------



## emtee

I smoke spiral cut hams all the time, and yes, they pick up the smoke quite nicely. I also use a coffee mop (posted here a while back). Between the mop and smoke, you won't go wrong. Temp is not extremely important, you just want it to be heated through. I usually hang out at around 250F for about 15-20 minutes per lb. But that is for spiral cut. Can't answer about time for a solid ham.


----------



## seboke

I don't disagree with capt dan a lot, but got to here.  Granted, I only got one ham under my belt and it was a cooked spiral sliced, BUT...  I will go to my grave saying that was the best tasting hame I have ever put down.  Just glazed with a honey/pineapple juice mix and heated.  Since you're just warming the cooked ham, your time formula might be OK, but why not add on another hour or two just to be safe.  If you get to temp sooner, just put it in a pan, tent with foil and cover with a towel.  Or keep it in a warm oven.  You will most definitely notice a much enhanced flavor!  Good luck!


----------



## mpeachhead

I love to do cured picnic hams. They are from the shoulder, so they are more tender--basically a cured boston butt. I'll take them out of the packaging, rinse them off, then pack brown sugar all over it--as much as I can get on there. Then I wrap it in plastic wrap and put it back in the fridge for a couple of hours or overnight. Then just throw it on there. Like everyone said, high heat works.

Best results I've ever had: minion method on a Weber kettle. One batch of coals will last 8-10 hours. It doesn't hurt it to cook that long. The whole damned thing will be black and the meat will fall off the bone. 

Bubba, you look like you've got the hang of it.


----------



## crewcab4x4

I like doing the spiral sliced hams the smoke will get all the way to the bone after 4 hrs. I do a mustard brown sugar and apple cider vinegar glaze every 1/2 hr for the last 2 1/2 hrs. Then make soup beans with the leftover chunk of ham. They are awesome.

Ham glaze
1 C. brown sugar packed
1/4 C. yellow mustard
1 T apple cider vinegar
If the ham comes with a glaze packet throw that in too.
YOU'LL BE HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS!!!!!

Jason


----------



## cthomp

Seems like injecting it with apple cider would be a good idea?

I found a recipe for various rubs and what not for a smoked smoked ham some where on the internets.  It actually calls for a 6lb ham cooked for 6 hours at 210F.  Seems like alot.  It calls for basting.  So I figure i'll set a pan on the rack underneath it to catch some of the goodness.


----------



## carpetride

I've done several of the spiral cut hams and they picked up a lot of smoke. A recipe I picked up on the net use cherries, I'll see if I can't find it...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15304  I have to look up the recipe but in hindsight the next time I do this I will smash up the cherries to thick goo or paste.


----------



## superdave

I believe that they pick up plenty of smoke in the first half of the cooking time and should be wrapped in foil for the second half to prevent drying out.  It can be unwrapped and glazed near the end if that's your desire.  Once sliced, I've dumped a can of cherry pie filling over it and heated a bit more.


----------



## walking dude

Dave....thats why we spritz.....to PREVENT drying out.........the meat will take smoke the entire time..............


----------



## cthomp

A friend told me to put half OJ half water in the water dish to prevent drying.

I'm gonna give it a try definitely.  

I plan on hanging out with the ham while smoking it.  Me, my ham, and a few to many bottles of budweiser. 

So i'll be basting it very regularly.


----------



## capt dan

Thank you sir!  I have smoked a  couple hams, and once even did 2, one in the oven,  one in the smoker. They were country hams. The one in the smoker had alot of smoke on the outside, but the  insides were the same as the oven cooked one, except dryer. Since then , I have avoided doing too many in the smoker unless they were picnics, uncooked, and  brined!

Sounds like alot of folks do have  decent luck with them  though,so...................slap my momma!


----------



## ronp

Slap yer own momma. LOL


----------



## capt dan

believe me, there have been times I probably shoulda, but  thats a whole nuther springer show!


----------



## crewcab4x4

Try a spiral sliced ham sometime capt dan. The smoke goes clear into the bone and is delicious!!!!!!! It's worth a try for sure.

Jason


----------



## cthomp

The ham ruled.  Thanks guys.


----------



## mississippisam

I am doing one right now for the first time, lot of helpful information on here, thnx guys I will let ya know how it turned out, also gonna do some bacon chedder and chive scallop spuds on the grill to go with, cant wait to taste it all.


----------



## remmy700p

Doing a spiral cut, bone-in ham for the mother-in-law's birthday dinner on the TMLE. It has a brown sugar + guava nectar + pork rub + allspice glaze and smells awesome so far.













IMG_20140801_142748_591.jpg



__ remmy700p
__ Aug 1, 2014


----------

